# Buying guns in the US as a foreigner?



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

This might be a realy stupid question but can I as a foreigner buy guns in the US? Over here everything requires the police to issue a permit, and to get that you need to be a national with a clean criminal record and have a certificate from a gun club to buy handguns/sporting guns or a hunters exam to buy hunting rifles. Does the laws regarding the sale of firearms differ alot from state to state in the US, are the laws the same regarding handguns and rifles?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/n...t-for-non-u.s.-citizens-purchasing-firearms-1


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Long answer made short... No
only Permanent residents or citizens can purchase guns in the US (federal law)


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks guys, just as I suspected. Just looking at option in case they against all reason manage to implement the huge EU gun grab they are working on.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our president and attorney general used to give free guns to mexican warlords that came across the southern US border. You might look into that...

Obama?s ?Fast and Furious? Gun-running Scandal Grows


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Plumbum said:


> This might be a realy stupid question but can I as a foreigner buy guns in the US? Over here everything requires the police to issue a permit, and to get that you need to be a national with a clean criminal record and have a certificate from a gun club to buy handguns/sporting guns or a hunters exam to buy hunting rifles. Does the laws regarding the sale of firearms differ alot from state to state in the US, are the laws the same regarding handguns and rifles?


Green Card=Yes, T1= I don't know. (The only reason I know is before my wife became a citizen she had to get a T1 every year before she got a green card.)

It does vary state to state. In most places just walk in, choose, do the NICS, walk out with it. In most places face to face with no NICS. NICS is an instant background check thing applicable to FFL sales. Store/licensed dealer sales. Personal sales in a lot of places have no requirements. My state which is getting californicated by all of the Californians moving up here just passed a law the requires all transactions to have a NICS check. The only uniform thing I can think of about the difference between rifle and pistol nationally, is rifle 18, pistol 21.

Make it easy on yourself, go to Texas. I'll be going back one of these decades.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

You best get to Texas young man. When they come to get our guns they will find them hot and empty.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok, I found out that you can... but good luck getting it back home when you leave the US


Non-Immigrant Alien

Description:

No intention of abandoning residence in another country
Granted access to the United States for a specific purpose and for a temporary period of time
Identification:

Identification will be either a valid Visa or Employment Authorization Card
May have both an A/AR# and I-94# but must use the I-94# for
NICS purposes
I-94# is 11 numerical digits in length
A printout from the CBP Web site is now an acceptable form of
proof for an I-94# 
90 days proof of residency is no longer required
Not all non-U.S. Citizens need a valid exception (example: a valid hunting
license), just those admitted under a Visa
Quick ATF Form 4473 Check:

Question #11L (Alien admitted with nonimmigrant visa?): can be “No” or “Yes” 
Question #12 (fall within any of the exceptions listed?): only populate if #11L is “Yes.” Can respond with “No” or “Yes” 
Question #14 (Country of Citizenship)
Question #15 (Alien Number): 11-digit I-94 number
Question #20c (exception documentation): populate if #12 is “Yes”


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

The lates figures say there are about 81 million illegal firearms in the EU so at least the Russian gangsters are making money from gun running as a resault of the restriktive policys, but unless their was no other options I would perfer not to enrich them any futher.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Doc Holliday said:


> Ok, I found out that you can... but good luck getting it back home when you leave the US
> 
> Non-Immigrant Alien
> 
> ...


I was thinking of a honest look and just tellng the security personal - no om not checking it in, its a carry-on?:joyous
But thanks, that was a realy good answer. As most pll I would not consider braking any laws unless they leave you no choise. The safty of my family takes president over any laws left wing bureaucrats instate.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Our president and attorney general used to give free guns to mexican warlords that came across the southern US border. You might look into that...
> 
> Obama?s ?Fast and Furious? Gun-running Scandal Grows


But im not Mexican, and I dont think ill be able to pass for one?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Some mexicans from the interior are blue eyed and red headed. You can pass. You just need to learn some of the South of the Border Lingo. Best thing is to put an el on the front and an o on the back of the word. For example when at Papa Guyos over in Nuevo Laredo you tell the cute little bar tender..."I will have an el beer o." They bring it right on out.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

LoL, ill start practicing right away!


----------

